# wanted to check in



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

So I have been gone for awhile cus school is intense right now.. I just thought I would check in and see what everyone is up to. So hows it going guys?

Oh Im finishing up a crested gecko cage. My first. My lil gecko is only about 2 inches long, and he/she (too young to tell) is a pin stripe. But I belive that could change as he/she ages.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

hey man hows it going? ive got 3 cresteds now and planning on ordering 2 more really nice ones. my new one is an olive and she fires up a really nice dark dark green. what percentage pinstripe is your little guy? after learning about pinstripes and stuff i noticed on the one i ordered he is about 20-30% pinstripe not much but hopefully i can bring out some nice pins with his offspring. one of the new ones im looking at is about 90-95% pinstripe creamcicle harlequin.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ohhhh just checked them out again and he is devoloping a head stripe same with my female who now is also developing pinstripes  im really excited!


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah mine is mostly headstripe that softens to nothing as it reaches the tail. and I got bad news, I lost my smaller newt paki today.. Hippo is still doing good. He is active attentive and goes nuts when food is placed in the tank as always. Also upon realizing I was sold paddletail newts that were labeled as fire bellies, I am considering raising the water level almost 12 inches deep, ditching the water fall filter and placing a under water filter so I can plant the tank pretty heavily and keep the turtle land thing.

Revo do you have pics of your geckos?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Going good Dan. Sorry you lost one of your Newt's.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah man that really sucks! i was planning on getting some more pictures tonight and the new ones should be here either saturday or tuesday depending on if the company delivers on saturdays but ill post the pictures from the site im getting them off.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok I was checking out my gecko today up close (I got the lil guy to sit still for a few seconds). And I noticed on his toes he has white skin hanging off, I think in the store he must not have been hydrated enough or not enough humidity and he didnt shed properly. But my biggest problem I see is that I was told to buy a screen cage for him which I did. And now I dont think I will be able to keep in humidity. Is there a workaround? I thought about cutting plexiglass to the right size and attaching it to the sides and back. The humidity where I live is generally in the 60's so is this a problem? I am misting his tank frequently and planning on buying a reptile humidifier.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok also I am going to a reptile convention next weekend that is coming to Long Beach, should be awesome.. And by Christmas I am going to get a leopard gecko. I Find it strange and humorous that my fish tank led to a amphibian tank which led to a reptile tank. Soon maybe I will get some frogs and that will lead to birds? lol jk...


----------

